# Skull stopper



## appliedlips (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey guys,wondering if anyone has any info on this wild,figural stopper.It is hard red rubber,and is embossed R H S D in crossbones on back.It has a corksrew that secures it to the cork.It was found in a label only bim poison bottle.I have seen one somewhere before and believe they are pretty good finds but not sure.I am sure it is old and authentic as it was in good collection.Any information is appreciated.Thanks,Doug


----------



## appliedlips (Nov 10, 2006)

Ok here are the pictures


----------



## appliedlips (Nov 10, 2006)

Picture of backside


----------



## capsoda (Nov 10, 2006)

WoW Doug, That is the coolist thing I have seen in along time. I ask my parents if they had seen anything like that before and showed them a pic. My dad said they were for vet meds but folks used them on any poison. Yours is for meds not to be used on cats. He said there were others , a dog skull, a hog shull and horse and cow. Those are the only ones he could rember. He's 83.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Nov 10, 2006)

Very nice find *Doug*! What ya been diggin' lately? I'm coming up your way next weekend (the 18th) for some digging.

 Great info. *Warren* and from a wonderful source. I guess ears on a skull is a good clue to its use.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 10, 2006)

I have found my parents, grandparents, aunts and uncles, many have passed on now, to be a source of historical info that will only be recorded if i do it or pass it on. When I was very small my great grand paw told me as long as someone remembers your stories and who you were you will live here and in the here after. He was a Seminole Indian but my moms Hebrew ancestors have the same tradition.

 I had an uncle who worked in a small glass house in or around Missouri when he was a kid. No machines, hand blown everything. He still had some wooden paddles for shaping and a funny looking bucket. His crackhead grand son sold them. My uncle passed away in the late 1960s at 99.


----------



## Jim (Nov 10, 2006)

Very cool, Doug. That is a Red Devil stopper, and from what I have seen, they are quite scarce and worth some money. I never knew that they came in different varieties. ~Jim


----------



## appliedlips (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the helpful replies guys.I think,too the stopper supposed  to be a Devil rather than a cat.The ears are supposed to be horns I think.I think that I  heard them called Red Devil stoppers also.I am fairly sure it dates to the early 1900's.Would really like to find a company name and an idea of value.Meech,we Ohio guys have been digging hard and getting a few keepers.The weather lately has been wonderful.What part of the state are you going to be digging in?I have been digging a little bit of everywhere in the state this year.Take care,Doug


----------



## Flaschenjager (Nov 10, 2006)

*Doug* - I'm drivin' up there to help forum member Zane tear up those yards in Steubenville he started. There should be some more pits around. Hopefully, things are still on for that weekend. He's lookin' for more help BTW. You're not that far away. 

 Let us know what you find out on the skull stopper if you get other info.


----------



## appliedlips (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey guys,just in case anyone was interested I just listed this one on Ebay.Here is a link to my new ebay store http://stores.ebay.com/Duginahole-bottles-and-more_W0QQsspagenameZMEQ3aFQ3aSTQQtZkm

 There are also some other poisons I have for sale,picked a bunch up at an auction recently.I always seem to come home with stuff I didn't go to buy.Take care,Doug


----------



## capsoda (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice stuff Doug. Anyone know what Lunar Caustic was or is????


----------



## appliedlips (Nov 13, 2006)

Warren,

  I believe Lunar Caustic is Silver Nitrate as it says (moulded silver nitrate)under Lunar Caustic.There is one stick(hollow tube)left in the bottle.Have not idea of it's purpose.I have had several buy it now offers but not many bids,huh?Take care,Doug


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 17, 2006)

I bought that wyeth poison off of you, thats def. an awesome bottle!


----------



## appliedlips (Nov 17, 2006)

It really is a cool little bottle,I am sure you will really enjoy it.Thanks again,Doug


----------

